
Learning from the Earthquake (1990) - MaysonL
http://sb.longnow.org/SB_homepage/Earthquake_Lessons.html
======
campfireveteran
I remember that earthquake. I was 11, home alone, doing algebra homework on
the kitchen table with the sun setting behind me. It started as a vibration
that then turned to seem like gravity went sideways in a paint shaker for
several minutes and the family dog went crazy. Bookshelves spilled like
avalanches onto the floor. Half of the pool dumped itself into the bushes and
onto the grass. The first thing I did after convincing the dog to get outside
was shut off the gas to the house and that of some of the neighbors, fearing a
gas explosion should any pipes have ruptured. The biggest thing I remembered
was there were aftershocks all night, and we debated sleeping outside. That
was one of the last earthquakes I remember in the Bay Area, the ones since
were rather small and infrequent. Subsequently, all of our appliances and
furniture, large and small, were bolted into studs in the wall. Big, TV-style
computer monitors were held down by industrial Velcro.

More recently, I assembled for my mom a trauma kit with woundseal, quikclot
and a tourniquet with a metal windlass; I always have mine in the car, readily
accessible.

------
PhasmaFelis
Gripping stuff. I want to believe I'd have been one of the people helping, but
how can I know without having been there?

Side note, it's depressing how weird it is to see an article like this with no
ads, no sidebars, no UI at all except for six terse links at the very top. I
can't remember the last time I read something online where the bottom of the
content was also the bottom of the page.

------
fghorow
Everyone in earthquake country -- or indeed anywhere a major disaster could
strike -- needs to read this piece.

Lives would be saved.

~~~
ianmcgowan
Only if some action happens after reading - assemble an earthquake kit, get
CPR certified, join your local CERT. I think one of the things that did happen
after this (starting after the LA fires in the 90’s) was the idea of training
Community Emergency Response Teams. I volunteer at my local one and we do
quarterly classes as well as a drill. It’s well worth checking out.

My own 89 earthquake story is not so traumatic - I walked from downtown to
ocean beach along Geary, and all the Irish bars were giving away free beer.
Could see the smoke from the Marina but had no idea of the terrible things
happening over there.

